
Internet as a Public Service - sebelk
Where can I find a countries list that has Internet access as a public service?
======
Pompidou
I can find only finland where internet is a legal right.

"Since July 2010, Finland has become the first country in the world to make
Internet access a legal right"

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Finland](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_in_Finland)

Other country like Estonia and Croatia have a very large free wifi access for
everyone.

